# Quote about "music is no more" in relation to atonality, etc?



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I can't seem to find this quote that I'm looking for. It was in a paper that I read at some point for a Gregorian chant class in college.

It was a very over-the-top, extravagant quote theatrically saying things like "alas, music, the greatest of all arts, which went through the most painful growing pains over the centuries, and whose bla bla bla.... alas, music is no more." Or something to that extent.

Does anyone know what this quote is and where to find it?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

heinrich schenker?


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't think it's Schenker... I'm still looking for this quote, so I figured I'd bump the thread.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

:lol: Music got *better* with atonality!


----------

